# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بازگشایی دانشگاه ها لطفا جواب بدین بچه ها

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه سال بعد چه زمانی شروع میشه؟ با توجه به اینکه گفتن تا شهریور ماه ادامه داره این ترم؟*

----------


## reza333

> *سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه سال بعد چه زمانی شروع میشه؟ با توجه به اینکه گفتن تا شهریور ماه ادامه داره این ترم؟*


مثل سالهای قبل ، نهایتا یک هفته دیرتر.

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه سال بعد چه زمانی شروع میشه؟ با توجه به اینکه گفتن تا شهریور ماه ادامه داره این ترم؟*


هیچ فرقی نمیکنه فقط امسال ترم تابستون نداریم

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi


سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه سال بعد چه زمانی شروع میشه؟ با توجه به اینکه گفتن تا شهریور ماه ادامه داره این ترم؟


اینکه دیرتر از سالهای پیشه میشه گفت قطعیه ولی هنوز مشخص نیست چقدر دیرتر
چون احتمال حذف کلی ترم جاری حتی وجود داره
و احتمال داره سال تحصیلی بعد بصورت ۳ ترم فشرده باشه
یا اینکه ترم فعلی حذف نشه ولی خب خیلی دیرتر از سالهای قبل تموم میشه و از طرفی همه آزمونا و کنکورا عقب افتادن درنتیجه احتمالش هست اصلا مهر ورودی جدید نگیرن و بره واسه آذر مثلاً یا کلاً بهمن حتی
فعلا چنتا سناریوی مختلف وجود داره که نکته مشترک همشون تاخیر شروع ترم بعده...حالا از آبان یا آذر اینا*

----------


## dorsa20

همون مهر حالا اینور انونور نر یکم

----------


## WickedSick

> *سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه سال بعد چه زمانی شروع میشه؟ با توجه به اینکه گفتن تا شهریور ماه ادامه داره این ترم؟*


راستش مشخص نیست. اگه کرونا تا خرداد تموم نشه احتمالا حذف ترم میشیم
اگر که تموم شه ازونور تا شهریور باید بریم. الله اعلم.

----------


## MehranWilson

چه ربطی داره به سال دیگه ؟!
یعنی هنوز مهر امسال نرسیده به فکر مهر سال آینده هستید ؟ :Yahoo (21):  عجب

----------


## Eli100

احتمال برگزاری امتحانات دانش‎آموزان به شکل مجازی
دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش:
برای بررسی کم و کیف ادامه آموزش دروس و برگزاری امتحانات، مقرر شد که جلسه شورای عالی در هفته آینده برگزار شود.
فضای جلسه امروز با برگزاری امتحانات به شکل مجازی موافق بود اما این موارد در جلسه فوق العاده تصمیم‌گیری می‌شود/ فارس

احتمال اتمام زودهنگام سال تحصیلی ۹۹-۹۸
حاجی میرزایی
اگر زمان اجازه بازگشایی به سال تحصیلی آینده لطمه بزند، ناگزیر به اتمام سریعتر سال تحصیلی قبلی هستیم.
افرادی که دغدغه کنکور دارند، بعد از پایان سال تحصیلی، ۳ هفته برای کنکور فرصت دارند.
پایان فروردین برای فعالیت مدارس تصمیم گیری می‌شود.
با این خبرایی که امروز منتشر شد به نظرتون خبری از تعویق کنکور و بازگشایی دانشگاه هست؟

----------


## reza333

> [emoji837]احتمال برگزاری امتحانات دانش‎آموزان به شکل مجازی
> دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش:
> [emoji843]برای بررسی کم و کیف ادامه آموزش دروس و برگزاری امتحانات، مقرر شد که جلسه شورای عالی در هفته آینده برگزار شود.
> [emoji843]فضای جلسه امروز با برگزاری امتحانات به شکل مجازی موافق بود اما این موارد در جلسه فوق العاده تصمیم‌گیری می‌شود/ فارس
> 
> [emoji837]احتمال اتمام زودهنگام سال تحصیلی ۹۹-۹۸
> حاجی میرزایی
> [emoji843]اگر زمان اجازه بازگشایی به سال تحصیلی آینده لطمه بزند، ناگزیر به اتمام سریعتر سال تحصیلی قبلی هستیم.
> [emoji843]افرادی که دغدغه کنکور دارند، بعد از پایان سال تحصیلی، ۳ هفته برای کنکور فرصت دارند.
> ...


 به نظر من احتمال تعویق با این مصاحبه های امروز به صفر رسیده. بعیده تعویق بدن. اموزش پرورش و وزارت علوم دارن یه جوری سروته ماجرا رو جمع میکنن که کنکور تعویق نیفته.
البته بهتره این پست و ببری تو تاپیک مخصوص خودش مطرح کنی. اینم لینکش
پیشنهاد مجلس برای عدم برگزاری کنکور در سال ۹۹

----------


## babak2006

> به نظر من احتمال تعویق با این مصاحبه های امروز به صفر رسیده. بعیده تعویق بدن. اموزش پرورش و وزارت علوم دارن یه جوری سروته ماجرا رو جمع میکنن که کنکور تعویق نیفته.
> البته بهتره این پست و ببری تو تاپیک مخصوص خودش مطرح کنی. اینم لینکش
> پیشنهاد مجلس برای عدم برگزاری کنکور در سال ۹۹


ازاین مصاحبه های صدمن ی غاز زیاد هرروز
اما واقعیت اینه که اولا روند این بیماری نامشخصه 
درثانی نکنه شما فکرکردین قرارامتحان نهایی رو مجازی برگرارکنن ؟؟
بهترین حالتش نیمه خرداد تا 10تیر امتحانات برگزار بشه دوهفته بعدس می شه دوهفته تاخیر درکنکور این درصورتی هست که روند بیماریب کند بشه وهمه چی مرتب بشه واگرنه که دیگه هیچ کس نمی تونه تاریخی تعیین کنه

----------

